# Selenium map with great detail



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I stumbled upon this map when looking up copper bolus stuff and I wanted to share with you guys. It is really cool, you can look up even your own county and see all the different mineral levels of everything. Not sure if anyone has found it before but I was pretty excited to find it .

http://tin.er.usgs.gov/geochem/doc/averages/se/usa.html

Selenium map with great detail also use for other minerals.

Justine


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

This is great info for gardeners too. Thanks.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Wow, our tax dollars at work for something I can actually use! Great link..thanks!! And I am real good on the selenium...YAY!!!


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

That's a great find. Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok, now can someone point me to the information that would tell me if my area is deficient in these areas, what the numbers should be to be ok?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

SCHWEET!

Farmmom, I posted a link for the numbers the other day on MaddieLynn's thread... I think it was for the Tennessee Meat Goat site.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Pony said:


> SCHWEET!
> 
> Farmmom, I posted a link for the numbers the other day on MaddieLynn's thread... I think it was for the Tennessee Meat Goat site.


Ok,
Thanks


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

farmmom said:


> Ok,
> Thanks


If someone finds it can they please post it here??  That would be great


----------



## FrogTacos (Oct 25, 2011)

> Selenium is a trace mineral present in the soil in varying amounts around the world. In the United States, soil is selenium-deficient in parts of the Pacific Northwest, from the Great Lakes region to the New England states, and along the Eastern Seaboard into Florida. Local agricultural extension services usually maintain soil maps that indicate selenium. levels. Because selenium levels can vary greatly within an area, testing the soil's selenium content is recommended. *Soil is considered "selenium deficient" when there is less than 0.5 mg of selenium per kg of soil.*


http://www.jackmauldin.com/health/selenium.htm
These folks have been in the biz for ages - lots of great info on their site.

It is .1 to .6 in my area so I would consider it deficient.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the information!


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

Be careful comparing the map info and the info in this link http://www.jackmauldin.com/health/selenium.htm.

The map gives info in ppm (parts per million)

The jackmauldin link gives info in two different ways.

Selenium is a trace mineral present in the soil in varying amounts around the world. In the United States, soil is selenium-deficient in parts of the Pacific Northwest, from the Great Lakes region to the New England states, and along the Eastern Seaboard into Florida. Local agricultural extension services usually maintain soil maps that indicate selenium. levels. Because selenium levels can vary greatly within an area, testing the soil's selenium content is recommended. *Soil is considered "selenium deficient" when there is less than 0.5 mg of selenium per kg of soil.*

Selenium has a very narrow margin of safety. *Goats require 0.2 parts per million of selenium, and the toxic level is 3 ppm. *Some symptoms of selenium deficiency are identical to those of selenium toxicity. A doe's failure to conceive can be the result of either selenium deficiency or toxicity. Kidney failure, stillbirth and abortions also may be attributable to either end of this spectrum. By contrast, hair loss in the beard and flank regions and cracks and deformities in horns and hooves may reveal an over-abundance of selenium in the goat's diet.

SPIKE


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok, I got the info for my area, but have no idea what it means. How do I get my goats to benefit from these minerals?

Here's my info:
Average concentrations of elements in (deleted by me)
(Calculated from cells in the geochemical grid plotting in this area.) 



Element

Symbol

Mean

Std. dev.

Minimum

Maximum



Aluminum

Al (wt%)

2.787

1.084

0.499

6.488



Arsenic

As (ppm)

5.366

1.957

2.426

12.089



Calcium

Ca (wt%)

0.049

0.017

0.013

0.109



Copper

Cu (ppm)

8.157

2.236

3.783

15.860



Iron

Fe (wt%)

1.610

0.499

0.518

3.556



Mercury

Hg (ppm)

0.037

0.011

0.011

0.077



Magnesium

Mg (wt%)

0.053

0.018

0.017

0.122



Manganese

Mn (ppm)

280.687

102.618

132.193

981.736



Sodium

Na (wt%)

0.020

0.019

0.004

0.121



Phosphorus

P (wt%)

0.029

0.015

0.012

0.108



Lead

Pb (ppm)

24.607

7.090

7.550

49.407



Selenium

Se (ppm)

0.283

0.131

0.101

0.737



Titanium

Ti (wt%)

0.560

0.085

0.414

0.839



Zinc

Zn (ppm)

30.907

12.897

14.594

85.981


----------



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

ours has a range that includes deficient and rich in selenium. I guess I'll continue to supplement


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

I could not find anything that we were not in the bottom level on . . . . I think that I knew that


----------

